# Help! best way to clean a kindle screen?



## TimHodkinson (Jun 3, 2011)

So my 13 month old daughter decided to draw on my kindle screen in crayon and the wax doesn't just rub off. I'm reluctant just to try stuff in case it wrecks the screen. Can anyone give any advice?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, normally I just wipe it with a soft cloth -- like the kind you can get for eyeglasses. But crayon. . . . . I haven't any idea. . . .Perhaps someone else can offer some insight but this might be a question for Kindle Customer Support.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

A bit of WD-40 on a soft cloth should easily remove it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Elk said:


> A bit of WD-40 on a soft cloth should easily remove it.


I'd be a bit hesitant about this, as I'm not sure if the screen is glass (which would probably be safe for such a strong solvent) or something like polycarbonate (which might not be as safe). I'd feel safer with this stuff, but it's pretty pricey if you are only going to buy it for this purpose. The active ingredient is Vertrel CF, in case you want to search for it in some less expensive cleaning supply source, perhaps in a small bottle you can apply to a cloth. (This particular product is sold for use in cleaning vinyl LP's, so is quite safe on plastics.)

If you do try something like WD-40, try just a bit on one corner of the screen and wait to see if it causes any blurring, and it's probably best to avoid getting it on the plastic frame of the Kindle. (I've used the Premier stuff on my K2 and K3 screens and the entire K2 body with no ill effects.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Try a microfiber cloth first. I usually use the glasses cleaning cloths, which are soft. A microfiber cloth though has a bit more "scrubbing" power. I would use manual removal before using any products that might damage the top layer. 

I have been able to take off sticker residue with a microfiber cloth by carefully rubbing. It takes a bit longer, but its save at least. Just don't use much pressure. Don't want to break the glass layer underneath.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I would try a call to Customer Service for a suggestion......WD-40 sounds scary and even "elbow grease" might be damaging to the somewhat fragile screen.

Good Luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

WD-40 is primarily mineral spirits, a/k/a Stoddard solvent.  This is a mild solvent.

It is completely compatible with glass.  It did not occur to me that the outer Kindle screen may well be plastic.  Mineral spirits does not harm most plastics, but it can harm butyl and silicone. (Whether a solvent will harm a particular plastic depends on the polymer, cross-link density, chain length, etc.)

As a consumer plastic, I am certain the Kindle would not be affected.  I do appreciate the concern however.

NogDog, I didn't know that you are also an audiophile.  We are silly types.  Next you will be suggesting water with 30 drops of Kodak Photo-Flo.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Any hints here?

http://www.crayola.com/canwehelp/staintips/index.cfm?n_id=32

Oh, just noticed it recommends WD-40!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Elk said:


> ...NogDog, I didn't know that you are also an audiophile. We are silly types. Next you will be suggesting water with 30 drops of Kodak Photo-Flo.


If I were wealthier, I'd be more of one. But I do have a turntable and I own a tube amp, and my speakers are the most expensive piece of "furniture" in my living room; so yes, guilty as charged.


----------



## Jancie (Jun 30, 2011)

Perhaps _"Mr Clean Magic Eraser"_ would help? It is great for removing stubborn marks from almost anything. (Probably a good idea to gently try it on a small area first, of course.) Good luck.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

NogDog said:


> . . . and I own a tube amp . . .


MMMMM . . . tubes.

Excellent taste.


----------



## elakkljakldf (May 15, 2011)

I believe that you can loosen up the crayon by heating it up with a blow dryer and then use some of the methods posted up here, but with less pressure on the screen to get the crayon off.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Jancie said:


> Perhaps _"Mr Clean Magic Eraser"_ would help? It is great for removing stubborn marks from almost anything. (Probably a good idea to gently try it on a small area first, of course.) Good luck.


This is what I was going to suggest. I know (from experience )that's great for getting crayon off pretty much anything, including LCD screens, but I'm not sure if it would damage a Kindle screen...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

While I do not have any suggestions for cleaning the screen, I recommend putting on a non-glare screen protector after it is clean. I use the one from BoxWave: Clear Touch Anti Glare screen protector. I have moved mine between Kindles (replacement K2s) and have been very happy with it. DH has one on his DX and I put one on my mom's K3.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I vote for calling KCS first.  Maybe if you do what they tell you and it damages it worse than it already is they will replace it. 
1-866-321-8851


----------

